# Sprinter vs Ford or GM chassis



## jmac2601 (Feb 5, 2007)

I manage a service in southern Missouri with 6 ambulances in our fleet.  Two of the six are E350 Econoline vans with the problamatic 6.0 liter turbodiesel.  We use the two for non-critical long distant transfers.  They combine for over 180,000 miles/year.
I've been researching a Medix, from Elkhart, Indiana, 2006 Mercedes Benz Sprinter with a 142x86x68 box to replace the vans. 
So far I've heard only good about the 2006 Sprinter chassis.  My research so far has been at the administrative/mechanical level.   
What I'm looking for now are field staff comments, (Allthough managment/mechanical comments may contribute to paint a complete picture in this thread).  Do you like the driving and handling, do they ride smooth etc.
Thank You,
Jim
South Central Missouri


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 6, 2007)

I've driven the Sprinter, Type 2 and Type 3. The Sprinter has been my favorite so far. Note: It was not an ambulance, rather one of our Red Cross ERVs, but it was a Sprinter none the less.

http://southwestflorida.redcross.org/images/Vehicle_2.jpg

Not only do I love the high ceilings (I'm 6'3 and I can stand up in the back) but it turns on a dime.  Pulling u-turns in intersections rarely causes a problem.  The large front window makes seeing things very easy, but I really don't like the front-side windows.  Too small for me.

It's a very smooth ride and has great pick up.  

We like it so much we are going to get another one soon.


----------



## jmac2601 (Feb 7, 2007)

I appreciate the comments and I'll share the information with my staff.  BTW; Nice pic of the 158" wheelbase.

Stay safe,
jim


----------



## fm_emt (Feb 8, 2007)

Chimpie said:


> I've driven the Sprinter, Type 2 and Type 3. The Sprinter has been my favorite so far. Note: It was not an ambulance, rather one of our Red Cross ERVs, but it was a Sprinter none the less.



Wow! You guys are set! Our chapter is tiny. We don't even have an ERV. ;-D


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 8, 2007)

We have:
Truck 1 - Chevy Hi-cube
Truck 2 - Sprinter
Truck 3 - Ford 350 Ambulance-like
Truck 4 - Chevy Suburban
Truck 5 - Chevy Astro Van
RC - 1 - Jeep Liberty

Trailer 1 - 16 foot trailer w/ shelter equipment inside.
Trailer 2 - 14 foot trailer w/ shelter equipment inside.
Trailer 3 - 20 foot mobile ops trailer. One can run a small office inside.
w/ 15k watt generator, a/c, heat, fax, data ports, television, radio gear
Trailer 4 - 16 foot communications trailer - seven or eight radios, all different bands

You can see images of all the vehicles here.


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2007)

I've liked them as Type II's... are you talking about a type III on a Sprinter chassis? That would be... ummm... different.

Also, if you are doing long-haul transfers, you might even want to look into a medium-duty like the GMC chassis that replaced the Kodiac... they seem pretty sturdy, and if you are looking for long-term durability, it might be the way to go.


----------



## jmac2601 (Feb 9, 2007)

http://www.medixambulance.com builts a 142x86x68 box for the Sprinter.  The plant is in Elkhart, Indiana.  I toured there last week.  Drove the truck and liked it.  They are a Sprinter approved builder.
Primarily this ambulance's model would be for interfacility long distant transfers: we did 804 of them last year and the closest facility is a 4 hour round trip.
The high-top Sprinter van would be my next choice.  The one you drove, how did it handle in the wind?  Was it a smooth ride? . . . 
Be safe,
southern MO medic


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 9, 2007)

Smooth ride?  Yes.

Handle in the wind? Well, ours is pretty empty in the back so the wind can blow you around a bit.  I'm sure with one being an ambulance, the weight would keep you stable.


----------



## Hedar (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi all!

This is our old Sprinter.... Mercedes Sprinter . . . 

http://djricky.altervista.org/187/images/crino06.jpg

Italian emergency vehicle are different about yours... 

We use Fiat Ducato, Mercedes Sprinter, Renault Mastèr and Citroèn Jumper...

http://djricky.altervista.org/187/images/crino15.jpg

http://djricky.altervista.org/187/images/crino26.jpg


----------



## poppabird (Dec 24, 2007)

*Sprinter vans are great!*

We have a small wheelchair service. We have 2 sprinter vans 140"wheel base 2500 high top with side mounted rico lifts. We use bio-diesel only
  In the snow it is very stable ,the slectamatic trany is great. Even though it is narrower than a ford/GMC the ride is much better.We are growing into a full ambulance service in the near future. Our choice is sprinters. In fact I have a dream of a sprinter Type 111  with a in step door lift! 
  I started in Caddy's and Pontiac and when vans started showing up every,
everyone complained,when the mod's came on the scene . Visions of hitting poles parked cars and the myth of decaping some poor pedistrain. Never happned. I remember the friet diesel rig I worked on it was a GMC type-11
with very poor pick-up cars and sometimes byciles would pass us!
   its been a long time and many miles to many calls to count. I still get up every morning and run calls. And the best chasis by far is a Sprinter

                                           Poppabird


----------

